# recent pics of my 120g



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)




----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)




----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

wow, just...wow


----------



## s10jets04s (May 27, 2005)

niceee


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2005)

Great set up mate!

--Dan


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

beutifull


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nice trumpets and calms!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Great set up


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice set up


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Dude that is a killer reef tank


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that tank looks great BoB. how long have you had those flower pots. Most can't get them to live past 6months.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

thx for all those kind words,









flowerpot its in one piece (alveopora.sp) and i got it as Christmas present. yes, i know most of them die within a year, but that one is surprisingly still alive and kicking. (unlike my goniopora that finally died few days ago..) Pity it have to go.. my new water movement setup is far to strong for it (bubble from one of the pics i also had to give away,, ) but more acros are coming in, thats idea behind it..


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I see, I see. is that a flame hawkfish I see in one of the pictures as well?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice tank bob!! I considered zeovit, Did you see a drop in trates with zeo?
Ya cant get good info about it on rc because it turns into a flame war.
Also with all the stages is it you just find a medium with a stage and stick with it?


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

*is that a flame hawkfish I see in one of the pictures as well?*

Yessss!! I love that guy, he's my curse actually.. cause of that small time predator I cant have any pep. shrimps to feed on baby aiptasias.. CBB doesn't work neither. But that's so cute fish with great deal of personality and he's staying in









*Did you see a drop in trates with zeo*

Yes, sure.. But to get best out of it you need to do it by the book.. I lack discipline and like to overfeed my fishes. Certainly I wont advocate it but I can say it works well.. basically I think any given system does. There is great deal of patience and reading involved and results will come. Not only about zeo but generally about aquariums and reef eco systems.. When shopping for acros I mostly go and buy brown frags which are much cheaper than nicely colored ones, and for small $$ I can score rather big babies.. (hate buying ultra small frags that I can't touch or cut for next year to come..)

*Ya cant get good info about it on rc because it turns into a flame war.*

I'm familiar with the flame war.. Personally I think there is sh**t loads of money involved in sponsorships and thats where it went wrong..
But if you seek ZEO inf agedsalt, invincible569, madison and some other RC's senior members opened zeofourm at http://www.zeovit.com/forums/index.php? where great deal of relevant information can be found. Lot of hot shoot aquarists hang there, plenty of info but than again they are all ZEO dealers and advocates so don't believe everything you reed on the net..









Also with all the stages is it you just find a medium with a stage and stick with it?

sry can you rephrase the question I didn't understand it...


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

hawk watching out for shrimps under a.granulosa


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very impressive! I really like that tank's design.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice BOB


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

That granulosa looks simular to the acclaimed purple monster.
Very nice!!! Is that a acan lord i see in one of teh pics?


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

Thx. Yea, I'm happy with aquascape.. I spent some serious time on internet looking for ideas about dramatic displays and so.. Especially I'm pleased with overhang at the right part of the tank (pic3)..Idea was at first to put some non photosynthetic coral such as Dendronephthya, Scleronephthya... in it's shadow but i gave up on that in respect to the water quality.. Im excited about some recent breakthrough with these corals and success some friends have with them so i might try to set up tank for them in future but for now I'll stick with sps.

* granulosa looks similar to the acclaimed purple monster*

it was sold to me as granulosa, but cant tell for sure, no1 can.. like it it regained its colors but after two months I still didn't see polyps out.. damn! I hope it will remain healthy and alive.. As you mentioned in some other topic plate/table formed acos are difficult ones, need to have hardcore water flow to reach inner polyps and bring food in there otherwise they start to bleach inside-out..

*Is that a acan lord i see in one of teh pics?*

Acanthastrea Lordhowensis you mean? No its brain coral of the genus Lobophyllia

under blue T5's when halide goes off


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I love that pic of your hawk perching and waiting for some food. my arch-eye does the same thing.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

The granulosa pops its polyps out at night. At least mine does.
Is there a fish poking at them? That too will keep them in at daytime.
I directly blast my tables acros with water. They love it and you can tell.
Even my deepwater tables love the extra flow. 
I have a new 10-12 inch soli and it begs for flow.


----------

